# 5000 Posts for Prairiewolf



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your achievement, thanks for being a big part of the PT family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Ed !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I know I haven't been on as much lately, especially posting. Just to much going on at the homefront.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go Ed!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Ed... "5000"...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Ed, congrats on reaching 5000

just because SG isnt on here anymore,and i know he would say this so im gonna say it for him

is that your number of posts or your age ? lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow Ed congrats on the 5 grand


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

5000 post--- good deal.

Were all glad your here on PT. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats on the 5000 mile marker. Ya have any fingers left? lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Always an interesting, thoughtful perspective.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Spend a week away from a computer and look what happens........ Congrats and hope to read another 5,000.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

whoa, that's dedication! congrats!

Bruce


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats and thanks for all the advice. I do appreciate the consistent posters over the years. Personality does show through the text.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ya beat me to it!


----------

